# Parallel path, neutral current...



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

The code permits, and in some cases, requires parallel paths for grounded conductor equipment on the line side of the service disconnect(s). The line side of the service disconnect includes the disconnect enclosure.
When using metallic raceways and multiple service disconnects, there will be a parallel path.


----------



## Zaped (Jul 6, 2008)

*parallel neutral current path*



don_resqcapt19 said:


> The code permits, and in some cases, requires parallel paths for grounded conductor equipment on the line side of the service disconnect(s). The line side of the service disconnect includes the disconnect enclosure.
> When using metallic raceways and multiple service disconnects, there will be a parallel path.


Thanks for that helpful reply. Maybe I will try to find a book, or code section, or anywhere, that that 'friendly--or even required--parallel path of neutral current' is elaborated on, because I could benefit from knowing more about that. Anyhow, if asked I would have guessed that that situation (parallel neutral path along disconnect enclosure and conduit nipple, etc) would have been a potential source of shock, i.e., absent-mindedly put your hand on that disconnect enclosure, or nipple, and then touch something else grounded, and, ouila, become a human conductor (???). Which brings me to another point that I won't bore you with, but will just say...the whole subject of parallel current paths seems to be an inexact science (maybe???). And it leaves me a little puzzeled. It seems parallel current paths are often cautioned against ( an understatement ) while apparently in other cases, like in scenario of my original post, the parallel neutral current path is either ok or even required. And I didn't learn about this anywhere, till now. Thanks again.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

The examples of parrallel paths here are endless Zap, we'll earth a noodle from a transformer XO that's within arms length of a meters MBJ, bothe going down to GEC's in the same ditch

We'll earth a SDS noodle every 100 feet in a commercial structure, and use it for a GEC

We'll tag a municipal h20 line common to dozens of homes

In fact, the closer to substations one gets, the more umph is divided up into parrallel paths relative to a lowered R value 

The response from the NEC being akin to the flat earth societies stance doesn't make a lot of sense, until one investigates the euro methods employed

they think we're nuts ...

~CS~


----------



## Zaped (Jul 6, 2008)

*parallel paths*




chicken steve said:


> The examples of parallel paths here are endless Zap, we'll earth a noodle from a transformer XO that's within arms length of a meters MBJ, bother going down to GEC's in the same ditch ~CS~...


Thanks. Interesting.

Okay, there are endless examples of parallel paths (of neutral current). However, if parallel paths of normal neutral current (e.g., on surfaces of metal electrical equipment, enclosures, etc) have potential of danger (????), then how can that be squared with the goal of safety ? ( is it just a 'hope for the best' scenario? ). Or are parallel paths of normal neutral current, including normal neutral current flowing on equipment enclosures and raceways, deemed to be safe ?



chicken steve said:


> We'll earth a SDS noodle every 100 feet in a commercial structure, and use it for a GEC


Ahhh, I see the point but I have to ask, what exactly is an "SDS noodle" ?



chicken steve said:


> The response from the NEC being akin to the flat earth societies stance doesn't make a lot of sense, until one investigates the euro methods employed
> they think we're nuts ...


I am interested to dig out the precise meaning of this statement. Do some possibly regard some aspect of the NEC Code = people who use to say earth was flat ? 

Do American electrician personnel find European electrical systems and methods to be significantly different ? 

Do designers of European electrical system wince at the designs of electrical systems in U.S.A. ?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

SDS is a separately derived system. It is when the neutral (noodle) is switched in the transfer switch along with the other conductors.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

> I am interested to dig out the precise meaning of this statement. Do some possibly regard some aspect of the NEC Code = people who use to say earth was flat ?


I make the reference in jest due to the The NEC's insistence the earth is a _not_ conductable Zap




> Do American electrician personnel find European electrical systems and methods to be significantly different ?


They would have to, as much of the Euro infastructure was destroyed during the war, and rebuilt.





> Do designers of European electrical system wince at the designs of electrical systems in U.S.A. ?


ah, yes they do, and have done so in this forum. 


~CS~


----------

